# An ad, Massey Ferguson.



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Year 1967. Probably 1150 or 180!


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Ahhhhhh.....the good ol days.


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

This ad is very impressed to me...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's the year I was born. Too cool! Where did you spot this? Looks like my place sorta!


----------

